# Fast food



## Toni Marie (Jun 8, 2008)

The world is missing out. This was taken at a local runza. There only a Nebraska chain. I just thought it was a fun picture. I've been having picture block for a while.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh yeah!  Extra catsup!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 22, 2008)

Sad reminder for me since I usually dine alone.  :|




Bifurcator said:


> Extra catsup!


You say catsup, I say ketchup.... that's what makes the world go round.

Then again, I heard this theory about gravitational pull.


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 22, 2008)

haha....
in my eyes this shot is actually pretty inspired.
I know that sounds nuts huh!
but, the fast food, the cell phone, the keys...if that doesn't say "21st Century" I don't know what does! haha


----------



## Toni Marie (Jun 22, 2008)

I just couldn't pass up the picture. I had a few funny looks, But I didn't mind.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 23, 2008)

Good on ya Toni!  The looky-loos or scowling ones when encountered, are best shunned.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 23, 2008)

tummata sauce is how i say it (tum-ata).

looks big, and i'm now hungry, thanks! lol


----------



## Crosby (Jun 23, 2008)

I missed that one the last time I was in Lincoln. Do you have any pics at Valentino's? I love that place...


----------



## Toni Marie (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't have any Valentino's pictures, but I need to get some.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 23, 2008)

Crinkle-cut fries at a restaurant!  I don't eat fries (no fried potatoes for me), but those make me wanna change my mind.

And this will gross some out.  Have you ever tried fries with mayonnaise? Try it once if you like mayo.


----------



## Toni Marie (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry I've never tryed mayonnaise on my fries, I'm not a big mayo fan.


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 2, 2008)

I want Runza!!!


----------



## Miaow (Jul 2, 2008)

Toni Marie said:


> Sorry I've never tryed mayonnaise on my fries, I'm not a big mayo fan.



Try Heinz English style salad cream mixed with Hot chili sauce (Maggi preferably) on your chips - Hmm Heaven


----------

